# Princess Cali my little nugget



## somebunny_loves_me (Jul 6, 2017)

My first rabbit Cali that I always called princess Cali or my little nugget passed earlier this week and I was devastated. I still don't know what happened to her but I'm glad she is not suffering anymore and hopping around on the rainbow bridge. I'm going to miss my princess every day. June 2013-June 2017.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 7, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, it's never easy having to say goodbye.


----------



## mark (Jul 7, 2017)

Very sorry to hear of your news.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jul 8, 2017)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Sending you love <3


----------

